# Car Rental on Grand Cayman



## falmouth3 (Jun 6, 2016)

We're heading to Grand Cayman in a few months.  I just did a search on TUG for car rental information but what came up seems to be older.  Can anyone provide information on where to rent cars?  We can both drive stick shift and we prefer smaller cars so we're pretty easy to please.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 6, 2016)

GCM is the airport code for Grand Cayman.  Dollar,  Budget and Alamo have very reasonable rates.  Taxes cost more than the rental.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 6, 2016)

There is a company that meets you at the airport and takes you to your resort or hotel where the car is waiting. It was cheaper but for the life of me I can't remember the name. I need it again also. Heading to GC in April 2017.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 6, 2016)

When we were there in 2011, we used Andy's.  No problems.

http://www.andys.ky/vehicles.php


----------



## shorts (Jun 7, 2016)

If you are staying at Morritts and don't want to make the drive from the airport to the resort, McCurley's will take you to the resort and have a car for you there. We have rented from them for years although we usually pick up and drop off our car at the airport.

Their email is: mccurley@candw.ky
B.A. and McCurley Greene


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you. It was Mc Curleys that we used. Very happy.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, everyone, for your replies.  I didn't see any of these updates when I searched on new posts, so I'm glad I searched on my own posts and saw that I had received some replies.  I will check into these.

I still haven't bought my airfare.  The prices for travel right now are fantastic but the dates I need are really, really high.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Question for those who've stayed on the east end of the island at Morritts- do you usually rent a car for the entire week or just for days you want to explore? We will be there next May for the first time and haven't made any arrangements yet.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## shorts (Jun 10, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> Question for those who've stayed on the east end of the island at Morritts- do you usually rent a car for the entire week or just for days you want to explore? We will be there next May for the first time and haven't made any arrangements yet.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mike



We usually rent for the week. A shuttle from and to the airport for 2 people will cost $100. By the time you pay that and just one or two days rental you have paid what you would for the entire week. Plus it's nice to able to go out more often to the East End and North Side restaurants.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 10, 2016)

shorts said:


> We usually rent for the week. A shuttle from and to the airport for 2 people will cost $100. By the time you pay that and just one or two days rental you have paid what you would for the entire week. Plus it's nice to able to go out more often to the East End and North Side restaurants.



Thanks for your insights. I will look into a rental care.

Mike


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 10, 2016)

We rented at one of the name brand agencies about 6+ years ago, maybe it was Avis ???  They were just down a little ways from baggage claim; we walked there with our bags. It's not a big airport.

In Grand Cayman they drive on the left and the car we got had the corresponding steering on the right.  It took DH a little while to get used to it, but at least everytime we got in the car,the change in steering reminded us to drive on the left.  There are several rotaries/roundabouts on the south end, but they're not bad.

If you're staying at Morritt's on the east end, you will want/need a car.
Get your groceries near the airport or at the shopping center if you can before you head east.  There are few and small grocery stores on the east side. You might want to confirm the grocery store hours before heading there.  Lots of places are also closed on Sundays.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 10, 2016)

I've driven on the left before.  The thing to remember is that the driver is always at the center of the road - just like here.


----------



## Katscuba (Jun 15, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> I've driven on the left before.  The thing to remember is that the driver is always at the center of the road - just like here.


This is true only if you get a righthand drive car. There are plenty of lefthand drive rentals in Grand Cayman.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am very disappointed with Andy's and McCurleys. I have contacted them a couple times to reserve a car for late April and they have not been responsive. I just reserved a car directly with Alamo as someone had mentioned that their rates are reasonable. I am not sure if I am inquiring too early, but it seems odd that the other two didn't respond.

Mike


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 5, 2016)

Katscuba said:


> This is true only if you get a righthand drive car. There are plenty of lefthand drive rentals in Grand Cayman.



Not true.  The driver is always at the middle of the road because the car is on the other side of the road as well.


----------



## Caladezi (Nov 8, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Not true.  The driver is always at the middle of the road because the car is on the other side of the road as well.



I really hope that you are not driving toward me!  If I have a left hand drive car like in the USA, and drive on the left hand side of the road, I will be on the outside of the lane and NOT in the middle unless I am driving into oncoming traffic.  Please, when you go to GCM, take the shuttle.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 10, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Not true.  The driver is always at the middle of the road because the car is on the other side of the road as well.



Our rental car was a suv American style. It was fine but odd because of the driving forward in the left lane and sitting on the left side of the suv. This makes passing almost impossible and roundabouts , which are numerous, a bit sketchy.

It was no problem and we drove all over. All over is not very far. 


Bill


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 11, 2016)

Acc to our driver in the Bahamas, who was sitting in the right side driver's seat, his company orders their fleet from Japan to spec.  If they buy their cars from the US, they'll have a left-side driver's seat.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just remember that if it's not raining and you see the wipers run once as they approach an intersection, they're signaling a right-hand turn. Two swipes is a left-hand turn.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 18, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Not true.  The driver is always at the middle of the road because the car is on the other side of the road as well.


I do stand corrected. I read your post incorrectly.  I just assumed they would have the cars oriented to the side of the road they drive on.  That will be a challenge driving an American style car on the "wrong side" of the road.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a reservation for the week before April (4/8-4/15).  I tried Andy's, Marshall's, Expedia, Orbitz, and National with my corporate discount.  (To my dismay, Costco doesn't even rent on GC.)  The cheapest I was able to find was via AARP's travel site.  (We're 50 now.)  Ended up selecting a mid-size SUV.  We could probably fit in an intermediate car, but I prefer SUVs because I get car sick.

Price was ~$420 for the week, which we'll split with another couple.  FYI, all drivers have to buy a temporary driver's permit that'll set you back $20 each.

If you don't belong to AARP, I believe they use the same travel provider as Entertainment.  I know they just had a big sale ($19 for every book) over Thanksgiving.  Might be worth a shot.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow, no one has mentioned the temporary driver's permit before.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 29, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Wow, no one has mentioned the temporary driver's permit before.



It might be new.  It also might be embedded in the cost of the rental.   I saw it here:

http://reservations.andys.ky/policies#9370


----------



## mbh (Dec 1, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> It might be new.  It also might be embedded in the cost of the rental.   I saw it here:
> 
> http://reservations.andys.ky/policies#9370


It is not new. I rented 5 years ago and got the permit when we landed and McCurleys picked us up. Just took a few minutes of paperwork.


----------



## 20tac05 (Dec 15, 2016)

We were just there in November staying at Morritt's.  The international licence was over and above the rental like insurance etc.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 24, 2016)

A question for those Experienced with renting a car on GC. Do you get the collision waiver and extended protection insurance when you rent a car there? I know our insurance company doesn't cover us outside the US, so I assume this would be a wise thing to get. I would appreciate your perspective.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 25, 2016)

I just came back from Grand Cayman last night.  Most of the small rental cars at Budget had the driver on the right side of the car, but be sure to ask for that orientation because it really makes it easier to drive on the other side of the road.  The license was an extra charge, as stated before.  I checked for rental prices at several places.  Ended up renting through Expedia, first at Fox and then switched to Budget when the price dropped by about $100 a week before our trip.  As far as the insurance, it's $25 or more per day.  I got the extra rental insurance through American Express.  About $25 per rental period. Once you sign up for it, it's automatic when you use American Express to rent a car, unless you turn off the option before renting.  The rental car pickup area is about a block away from the airport.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 3, 2017)

I was able to find a small SUV for 4/8-4/15/17 for ~27,600 Chase points in the Chase Ultimate Rewards portal. It would have been $358 with cash, so free with points or nearly $100 off the lowest price I was able to find a few weeks ago.

I love the UR portal! I forget which poster recommended it for rental cars, but it's saved me a bundle over the years. Plus, both the Chase Sapphire Preferred and Chase Sapphire Reserve cards provide primary rental car coverage for no additional charge.  (Of course the annual fee is is $95 and $495 respectively, though the latter has an annual $300 travel credit, which brings my cost down to $195.)


----------

